# test c and deca cycle



## hammerfuk (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey guys i need some advise my cycle consisted of test c deca and dbol but the dbol wont be here for like 3 weeks and i wanna start my cycle asap so can i run test c and deca and still get amazing results?


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 17, 2011)

yes, but it won't hit you till around week 4 or 5
what is your cycle dosing and AI and pct look like????   "STATS"


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 17, 2011)

hammerfuk said:


> Hey guys i need some advise my cycle consisted of test c deca and dbol but the dbol wont be here for like 3 weeks and i wanna start my cycle asap so *can i run test c and deca and still get amazing results?*



You don't get amazing results from using gear.  You get amazing results by combining a perfect diet, busting your ass in the gym, and getting enough rest.  Gear will just amplify the 3 things I stated above.  Im just letting you know they are not miracle drugs.


----------



## hammerfuk (Aug 17, 2011)

yeah man ik it aint a mircle drugs iv done one cylce and i didnt put on any wieght i just got cut and strong as hell and i wieght 150 and i was gonna go 300 mg test c 300 mg deca and nolvadec 10 mg a day and last 3 weeks clomids any thin gi should change


----------



## vannesb (Aug 17, 2011)

hammerfuk said:


> yeah man ik it aint a mircle drugs iv done one cylce and i didnt put on any wieght i just got cut and strong as hell and i wieght 150 and i was gonna go 300 mg test c 300 mg deca and nolvadec 10 mg a day and last 3 weeks clomids any thin gi should change


 Dude you can not use nolva while running deca.  You also should be at a 2/1 ratio.  You may want to do a little more research for sure.

1-10 test C 600mg
1-10 Deca 300mg
1-10 Armidex .5 ED

and a good PCT


----------



## hammerfuk (Aug 17, 2011)

iv done my research im aint big so why would i do that much mg that aint smart and its my 2nd cycle also not smart to do that much and my buddy did deca and test c while runing nolvadec 10 mg and he gained 28 pounds and he did just find so idk what ur talking about please explain


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 17, 2011)

hammerfuk said:


> yeah man ik it aint a mircle drugs iv done one cylce and i didnt put on any wieght i just got cut and strong as hell and i wieght 150 and i was gonna go 300 mg test c 300 mg deca and nolvadec 10 mg a day and last 3 weeks clomids any thin gi should change



i would go read some more before you do a cycle bro sorry i cant help you


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 17, 2011)

vannesb said:


> Dude you can not use nolva while running deca.  You also should be at a 2/1 ratio.  You may want to do a little more research for sure.
> 
> 1-10 test C 600mg
> 1-10 Deca 300mg
> ...



 caber    19 nor AI...


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 17, 2011)

hammerfuk said:


> iv done my research im aint big so why would i do that much mg that aint smart and its my 2nd cycle also not smart to do that much and my buddy did deca and test c while runing nolvadec 10 mg and he gained 28 pounds and he did just find so idk what ur talking about please explain



you run nolva with deca your in for a rude awakening


----------



## hammerfuk (Aug 17, 2011)

alright if u say that then what if i just run test c and deca and use nolva when i feel like i need it? cause the reason im confused is my cycle is based off a test c deca and dbol novl everyday so why would a site advertise this cycle if it will give you man tits jw


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 17, 2011)

hammerfuk said:


> alright if u say that then what if i just run test c and deca and use nolva when i feel like i need it? cause the reason im confused is my cycle is based off a test c deca and dbol novl everyday so why would a site advertise this cycle if it will give you man tits jw



Deca, like ALL 19nors (tren etc...) doesn't convert to estrogen directly, and very little indirectly. But 19nors can cause a different type of gyno that is caused by progesterone/prolactin. Progesterone gyno doesn't cause a lump like normal gyno, it makes your nipples get big and excrete milk. 

Anyway, this usually isn't a problem with 19nors. It becomes a problem when there is already estrogen present, this estrogen comes from stacking 19nors with test which easily converts to estrogen. Soooo, the estrogen-like quality of nolvadex might actually interact with the progesterone/prolactin that comes with using 19nors to produce that OTHER type of gyno that makes men produce milk.


----------



## MDR (Aug 17, 2011)

hammerfuk said:


> alright if u say that then what if i just run test c and deca and use nolva when i feel like i need it? cause the reason im confused is my cycle is based off a test c deca and dbol novl everyday so why would a site advertise this cycle if it will give you man tits jw


 
You need to check out the facts for yourself and not depend on a site that is marketing you products for good information.  Why are you so sold on the idea of using Nolva in the first place?


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 17, 2011)

chucky1 said:


> Deca, like ALL 19nors (tren etc...) doesn't convert to estrogen directly, and very little indirectly. But 19nors can cause a different type of gyno that is caused by progesterone/prolactin. Progesterone gyno doesn't cause a lump like normal gyno, it makes your nipples get big and excrete milk.
> 
> Anyway, this usually isn't a problem with 19nors. It becomes a problem when there is already estrogen present, this estrogen comes from stacking 19nors with test which easily converts to estrogen. Soooo, the estrogen-like quality of nolvadex might actually interact with the progesterone/prolactin that comes with using 19nors to produce that OTHER type of gyno that makes men produce milk.


 

There was a pretty jacked dude on that show Tosh.0 the other day, webcam vid of him squeezing his big gyno nips and literally squirting milk... 

You don't want that op

Edit: Are you using an AI? It sounds like you're relying on nolva to combat estro sides, when it comes to 19-nor's you pretty much have to rely on proper dosing of your AI to prevent gyno


----------



## hammerfuk (Aug 17, 2011)

the cycle is on steroids.com alright thats what i got it from yeah im a beggingier thats ys im asking for help


----------



## bdeljoose (Aug 17, 2011)

I seen that on Tosh. That was f'ed up. That must hurt,


----------



## hammerfuk (Aug 19, 2011)

thanks for the help chucky1 i did a lil more research and yeah ur right i only ran test before so i just used nolva but i got armiplex on the way for the deca so i aint using the nolva thanks alot man


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 19, 2011)

chucky1 said:


> you run nolva with deca your in for a rude awakening


 
HAHAHAHA!  Come on now, everyone loves titties!!!!!!


----------



## pieguy (Aug 19, 2011)

That smilie always makes me laugh. The reason people say do 2:1 of test to deca is to prevent the side effect of crushed libido (aka deca dick) from the deca use. That's why everybody keeps telling you go 600test/300deca/AI. 

Do you even have a pct and ai planned out yet? if you don't have an AI and caber, i'm going to laugh ridiculously hard if you end up coming to this board once the sides set in.


----------



## GMO (Aug 19, 2011)

This thread is whack...

OP, you weight 150lbs???

Take the money you were going to spend on your cycle and buy *food*.


Seriously, post your diet and training routine in the appropriate forums and let us help you there first.  You aren't doing something right if you can't break 150lbs natty.  Using anabolics at this point is a waste of your time and money.  Just the fact that you didn't gain any weight on your last cycle tells me that your diet is shit.


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 19, 2011)

GMO beat me to it.  You do not know how or what to eat to build muscle.  You are 150 pounds AFTER doing a cycle of steriods.

You need a serious, serious diet modification.

Spend time in the diet section here and forget the gear for a while.  Get your diet squared away.


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 19, 2011)

hammerfuk said:


> thanks for the help chucky1 i did a lil more research and yeah ur right i only ran test before so i just used nolva but i got *armiplex* on the way for the deca so i aint using the nolva thanks alot man



how old are you dude? you need caber for deca, gmo's  right your diet is way off if you cant brake 150lbs natty your tinny dude, unless your 4'3'' what is your stats for the last time!


----------



## vannesb (Aug 20, 2011)

chucky1 said:


> Deca, like ALL 19nors (tren etc...) doesn't convert to estrogen directly, and very little indirectly. But 19nors can cause a different type of gyno that is caused by progesterone/prolactin. Progesterone gyno doesn't cause a lump like normal gyno, it makes your nipples get big and excrete milk.
> 
> Anyway, this usually isn't a problem with 19nors. It becomes a problem when there is already estrogen present, this estrogen comes from stacking 19nors with test which easily converts to estrogen. Soooo, the estrogen-like quality of nolvadex might actually interact with the progesterone/prolactin that comes with using 19nors to produce that OTHER type of gyno that makes men produce milk.



Nice post Chucky1


----------



## hammerfuk (Aug 20, 2011)

1st off the reason i wiegh what i wiegh is cause im wreastler i started my 1st sycle at 140 end at 155 and had my bench go from 185 to 260 so and i was solid u guys think diet everything well no shit im on one year around to stay my size i would now ima a fucking state rep for wreastling so calm down people and second i have Bromocriptine on hand just in cause but i was told by mnay people that they never used it so


----------



## GMO (Aug 20, 2011)

hammerfuk said:


> 1st off the reason i wiegh what i wiegh is cause im wreastler i started my 1st sycle at 140 end at 155 and had my bench go from 185 to 260 so and i was solid u guys think diet everything well no shit im on one year around to stay my size i would now ima a fucking state rep for wreastling so calm down people and second i have Bromocriptine on hand just in cause but i was told by mnay people that they never used it so




Well that's what happens with such an ambiguous post with no detail as to your stats or goals.


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 20, 2011)

2 cups oats, 2 and 1/2 cups of milk, 2 scoops protein, 3 tbsp peanut butter.  Mix together in blender.  Drink one when you wake up and before bed.  Thats another 2200 calories to your regular diet.  Do this for 3 months and continue lifting then come back and ask about gear.


----------

